# Bargain Hunt-a British TV Program



## Susie (Jun 13, 2015)

Just love this program where sometimes the most innocent piece of junk turns out to be invaluable treasure.

Somehow, in tonight's program, the conversation evolved around cassowaries.
To my great surprise and annoyance the presenter claimed the Australian cassowary to be one of the meanest, most disagreeable, aggressive birds in the world!
The presenter admitted he had never actually seen one!
I saw one of these rare and beautiful creatures in a small zoo in Queensland, took a photo and made it my "avatar".
Do you agree with the British presenter?
:why:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 13, 2015)

Interesting, I have never heard/seen one..
.


----------



## Susie (Jun 13, 2015)

Well, now, after seeing close-up photo, it does look a little scarey, don't think I'd chance going near it.
Pretty sure, that's the one I saw behind a secure fence.
Thanks for photo!
Really have no idea why I chose it for my avatar--perhaps because of its rarity.


----------



## Susie (Jun 14, 2015)

More about the 'Cassowary':
http://www.arf.net.au/content.php?pageid=1280380330
Did you know the "male cassowary" is solely responsible for incubating the eggs and raising the young?
It is also on the 'endangered list'!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2015)

Cranky cassowaries can be deadly. They are very powerful birds and very territorial.

I remember an instance where a man was found dead in the cassowary enclosure at Taronga Park zoo in Sydney. It appears that he had entered the enclosure hoping to steal some eggs. The cassowary attacked and punctured his lungs.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

All au know about them is that they are very  scary looking things and that they kill snakes.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

I watch Bargain Hunt all the time, it's a fun show and also informative.


----------

